# James River Fishing Pier



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

We're hoping to get down to fish on the 19th or 20th. Hoping to get any information on current conditions and what you think of the area, fishing, etc.

It looks like it's about 130 miles from Fredericksburg, so we're thinking about arriving in the afternoon and fishing into the evening. I see from photos that it's lighted, so assuming it's open either late, or 24 hours??????

New to the Bay area, but hoping to use the typical bottom rigs with squid, bloodworms and cut bait. Is this the norm??????


----------



## papabear (Aug 27, 2003)

was down there a couple of weeks ago,didnt catch anything much,a few tiny croakers and skates.they are open 24 hours.you can rent a grocery cart for $2.00 to take on pier with you to help move your stuff.after fishing they will refund your $2.bottom rigs are the norm.with squid,bloodworms and cut bait being the choice of bait.enjoy your time fishing and good luck.


----------



## papabear (Aug 27, 2003)

it is lighted


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I have not seen a good post from James river pier this year. You may want to go the extra 20 -30 miles to Va Beach area. Better reports from Sandbridge, Lynnhaven, and Seagull Piers.

Robert


----------



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks guys! It looks like we won't be getting down tomorrow, but will certainly get there in the very near future. Your help will come in handy.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*What's the Latest?*

Hoping to get over to fish the JRBP this week. Anyone been out?

Also, which side has the access? Bait? Carts? Or, can you access both sides?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SaltyDog said:


> Hoping to get over to fish the JRBP this week. Anyone been out?
> 
> Also, which side has the access? Bait? Carts? Or, can you access both sides?


Newport News side.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Directions??????*

Ok, it looks like I can take I-64 south to W. Mercury Blvd. (Hwy 258). Take W. Mercury to River Rd. Is there an exit at River Rd.?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I don't know the name of the road, but . . . 

You go down Mercury and you will go across Jefferson Ave. within 1/4 mile you will go over an overpass over some RR tracks and Warwick Blvd. At the top of the overpass you will see the bridge. Take the first right at the bottom of the overpass (the last turnoff before the bridge.) The pier is the first left. You can not miss it. 

Tom


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Thanks Tom*

Yeah, if our map is correct that is River Rd. It's going to be a bit of a haul, so don't want to spend too much time lost. ;-)

Hoping the fish are as excited to see me as I am to see them.


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I would not waste the gas or the money to get on the pier. It has been slow, slow, and slower the last few times I went out there. If you do go I recommend going somewhere between the first and second power lines that is where I have had the best luck, and by luck I mean small founder and croaker. The bridge side doesn’t seem to be holding much fish this year early in the season they had a few stray striper but not much now. You may get lucky and catch a ray/skate to give you something to play with besides that not much else going on. If you go on a weekend it is really crowded so I recommend either get there early or wait till later in the night. The last few time out there me and my fishing buddy went to the restaurant and bellied up to the bar for a few because it was so slow. Usually you got a hefty hike from where you park to the pier so I would unload then park, or load up a cart.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*FishSlaya*

*Unfortunately we drove down yesterday.* We won't be returning, at least not in the near future. JRBP in a word was; disgusting! Overflowing trash-containers; cans, fast-food wrappers, broken glass, etc from one end of the pier to the other. The restroom was beyond description; with a door that neither shut, or locked. Of course you wouldn't want to be in it anyway. The city of Newport News, and the people who make the mess, should be embarrassed! 

However, we made a trip to Bass Pro Shops, so the trip wasn't a total loss. Picked up a new OM 12' stick.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry its still that way, thats the main reason I dont fish there much,always trashy. Might give it a try for striper this winter as they do pretty good there but I hate dealing with the mess.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Cdog,*

It wasn't a total loss. We made a trip to the Bass Pro Shop outlet and then headed over to check out Lynnhaven and Sandbridge. We've never been in the area specifically to fish, so this was a good opportunity to explore. Before the day was over we'd drive all the way to Mackay NWR, North Carolina *AND* we never wet a line. Lots of knowledge gained for the next outing though. Road Trip stats: 13 1/2 hours and 421 miles.

Gas, food, misc. - $84.00
Trip to Bass Pro Shop - $142.00
13 1/2 hours in the cab of a pick-up with the spouse - PRICELESS!

BTW - love my new OM 12' stick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Cdog,

In the winter you can catch alot of Stripers of the Jame River pier? What month and do you use Bucktails or Cut bait like Herring?

Never fished there in the winter, just the Spring.

Thanks,

Danielkmai...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Danielkmai said:


> Cdog,
> 
> In the winter you can catch alot of Stripers of the Jame River pier? What month and do you use Bucktails or Cut bait like Herring?
> 
> ...


Danielkmai, I have not personally fished the pier in two years due to the reasons I stated earlier. However when I did fish there last I caught striper (undersize) jigging a bucktail next to the pilings. Have heard you can do good in winter but cant attest to it personally.


----------



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Cdog,

Thanks for the info.

Danielkmai


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I like to fish it in the winter. Got a few keepers there last year mostly at the end of Nov. and early Dec. I have had the best luck with a bucktail and use a piece of squid for a little smell good. Pilings are the key and usually midway down is the best spot. Have used cut up eel and thrown it out to let it sit there got a few that way. The pier has gotten worse and worse each year. It is not in the best part of town and after last years hurricane a lot of the free piers down there got knocked out, so the riff raff have taken to the JRB. The bathrooms have always been nasty; thank god I am a guy because I will pee in a cup. In the winter the place is not so bad, not as many people so less trash. Spring is ok also but in the summer I avoid that pier. If you ever decide to try again I say do it in early March/April or wait till late September/October any other time and it is a crappy place to be.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....pretty sad!!!!....the R


----------

